# Drag Truck with Hauler



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's something I put together that was a good use of the Auto World Truck & Trailer. I hope I can find more of these semis & trailers at a good price. Anyone have any good leads on that? Now I just have to figure out something for the dump trucks. Any ideas?
--fcb


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Very nice ! Please don't use up all those truck/trailers.. I still haven't got any...


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Great looking semi Landell, and the pick up kicks @$$ too!! Dang, that's sweet!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

So is that " Ol Yella" ?:thumbsup:
COM


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thats a great matched set Lendell!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

That's awesome! What size tires on the pick up? Love the shot of the rear of the trailer!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That's a good looing setup FCB, and sporting one of my favorite colors too!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: RM


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Awesome Trucks MAN!!!

Wes


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Thanks alot guys.I like the color to hilltop.I name it Yellow Fever. I used a lot of yellow to paint everything. I got more to come soon.I hope you guys like them to. fcb / Lendell:thumbsup:


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Very cool. Clean builds! Love the pickup


----------



## CJ53 (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice job!! Lendell... !!!!


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Awesome racing combo, really like the trailer billboards!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow!! I like the semi and trailer. And that truck is sweet!!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Now THERE is a pair for Haulin' G'ass!

I love them! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

fordcowboy said:


> Anyone have any good leads on that? Now I just have to figure out something for the dump trucks. Any ideas?
> --fcb


*Hi FCB
Make the dump trucks into box trucks and do it *old school* with the racer on a trailer behind it, like the older USAC/NASCAR haulers! :thumbsup:

Larry*


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Ooooooooooooh that Yellow is CL!!!!

The whole package is just Super Neat-O...yEAH you go Cowboy!!

Bob...this here is the rubber duck & I'm going to put the hammer down...zilla


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Kiwi - They are AFX tires & rims that are cut down & moved in. I hope that helps.
--fcb


----------

